# Liability with hitch rack protruding off the back of vehicle



## SQUIRRELSHOOTR (Jan 8, 2013)

I just got a Northshore NSR-4 and love the rack, but someone the other day mentioned that in Oklahoma (where I'm located) things protruding more than 3 feet out of truck beds/vehicles need to be flagged for liability reasons. I don't know what this is called, but I'm assuming every state has something like it, and if so does it apply to bikes on bike racks? The bikes on the Nortshore hang out close to 45 inches. The bikes already have bright paint colors on them, and putting a flag on them would get annoying. Then again, I would hate to get rear ended by someone texting and be at fault for having bikes hanging on the back. Anyone know what this law is called, and if it applies to bikes on bike racks? I can't remember ever seeing any racks flagged or marked.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I've never used a flag here and ny, but there could be an ins problem if you did get hit and that is the law. Id probably throw one on if that's the law, it's not too much of a nuisance. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

I use a red flag when I have my T2 configured to haul 4 bikes. It is just a red square of fabric with a velcro strap sewed on.


----------



## bigeyedfish (May 30, 2013)

In Missouri it's 5 feet, and I'm not positive but I think that's past the tail lights. The annoyance if putting a flag on a bike is much easier to stomach than the risk of insurance not covering damages because you weren't in compliance with the law. I would err on the side of caution.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Coaster Mech (Aug 23, 2014)

i would like to build a light bar like above, but instead of a flag you could just put some DOT approved Reflective tape/stickers on the back of the rack.


----------



## SQUIRRELSHOOTR (Jan 8, 2013)

Last Friday before my trip to Arkansas, I stopped by Atwood's and found a 16inch led brake light. Perfect fit for the Northshore. Drilled three holes in the rack and mounted it, then connected only the brake lights to my trailer light harness. I only had two bikes on at the time, but hauled 4 on my trip and because of the way the Northshore holds them, it wasn't blocked. My only worry is that it doesn't extend past the bikes, but it's just 20 or so inches from the brake light.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

dobble post


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Coaster Mech said:


> i would like to build a light bar like above, but instead of a flag you could just put some DOT approved Reflective tape/stickers on the back of the rack.


this^

You should at the very least apply conspicuity tape. there is no written rule on the amount unless you are a truck but 4 square inches would be ideal. I cut some red/white into a little pattern and stick it on the back of my Yakima double down and feel like I did the right thing.

prismatic tape is cheap and available everywhere


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

There's even black reflective tape. Kinda neat, during the day you don't notice it if its on black items. During night it reflects and glows. Not as bright as other colors, but it works.
Anyway, if its the law, hang the red flag. Who cares how dorky it looks, doesn't matter as you've got all kinds of stuff hanging off the car anyway!


----------



## scmtbiker (Jan 11, 2007)

If all else fails the basic mechanics red grease rag will do the trick.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Red flags are for things extending from the vehicle to beyond the rear of the vehicle, and flagging is only legal during daylight hours. Bike racks are different as they attach to the hitch and are NOT considered to be an object that extends from the vehicle, but one that is being towed by it. And to be honest, we use them at night all the time.

Any sane police officer will recommend conspicuity tape or DOT reflectors for cargo trays and bike racks that do not obstruct the tail lamps in any direction at seated height or higher. This is just for safety, marking the boundaries of your tow. You have to place tape on the side as well, as close to the rear of the tray or rack as possible. Tape on the rear should be as close to the sides as possible.

If you have obstructed your vehicle's tail lamps, you must intall boundary defining lamps as both driving, braking and turn signal lamps. You also need to ensure a lamp is visible from the side toward the rear of the tray or rack. Not all states require the side lamp, but having to leave your tray or rack and all your gear on the side of the road to drive to a walmart for a light set sucks, especially if the cop is an ass and hits you with a littering ticket as well.

I see improperly marked trays and racks all the time. I light my gear just so I don't get hit by other drivers. It's amazing how close some are willing to tailgait a 3200 Lb SUV pulling a 2500 trailer, and even more amazing how much room they give when you use $40 worth of Optronics LED lights.


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

flamingtaco - That's actually one light weight suv!

Our rack has several horizontal and vertical strips of red reflective tape. I've considered lighting, but the large tail lights are easily visible through the wheels, and a harness for the wifes car is pretty spendy.


----------

